# Smartphone Apps for the UE?



## Headflux (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone has any particular smartphone apps they use when exploring?

Until I can afford a DSLR I'm actually using my iPhone for everything.. the only thing it dosen't do is alert me when secca are coming! (there's an idea!)... Anyway, I was wondering if anybody had any helpfull apps they use?A good one I use when I've found places is called 'Pin Drop' which simply drops a pin on the map of where the place is.. It stores all my explores with a photo/description/date etc..Obviously for my eyes only.

Does anybody have any others they use?


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2012)

Snapseed, just say no.

I use Viewranger which is a good mapping program, I also have digitised versions of 1/25000 OS maps for the whole south west, but that's more for WW2 research than urbex. 

I can't think of anything else that would be useful really.


----------



## cogito (Jun 21, 2012)

Google Maps and that's about it.

Just add pins while researching on your computer at home, pick up your phone and it's all there waiting for you. Just hit the Navigation button and it gives you the directions to your next point. Bonza.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 21, 2012)

I use Google Earth and a National Hospital Archives shortcut for research on mine. And then Photosynth and Panoramia 360 to shoot panoramic, and the Photobucket app for quick sharing. Oh, and I also use the 'colour effects' app to greyscale some pics where it looks right 

And obviously the forum runner app for this site 

I'd avoid Instagram like the plague if I were you, it bloody annoys me personally lol...no offence to anyone who uses it 

-RR


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2012)

How could I have forgotten forumrunner?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah Google maps with the pins for the win


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 21, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Yeah Google maps with the pins for the win



Wow, there are a few pins there!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 21, 2012)

The only problem I have with it is google puts it on 'pages' so will only display 200 or so at once.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 21, 2012)

For the price of an Iphone you could get a good second hand DSLR but no doubt posing with a Iphone has more street cred


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 21, 2012)

Google maps FTW 






You can get around the 200 pin limit by creating separate maps then loading them up as needed


----------



## GregH (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just looking up the possibility of apps on my iphone! 
Didnt find much other than using google maps really.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 21, 2012)

on OS map is worth grabbing because it shows much more detail than google


----------



## MD (Jun 21, 2012)

i use google maps on the iPhone just using the satellite view i nearly always find a way in 
or footpath


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 21, 2012)

There's also an app called 'abandoned'. Its sort of an app-based urbex forum, currently USA sites only but keeps promising to expand to Europe on the next update...

-RR


----------



## GregH (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone needs to do one for uk


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2012)

No, they really don't!

Hi trouble makers, here's an app for you to find lots of places you can set your GPS to so that you can steal/burn/vandalise/cause all the trouble you like.


----------



## GregH (Jun 21, 2012)

krela said:


> No, they really don't!
> 
> Hi trouble makers, here's an app for you to find lots of places you can set your GPS to so that you can steal/burn/vandalise/cause all the trouble you like.



Hm, I guess so, but the forums do exactly the same, just a little more difficult but not too difficult


----------



## graybags (Jun 22, 2012)

Check out Stuck On Earth, works on iPad not sure if iPhone version is available


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 2, 2012)

Pin Drop let's you share locations with other users; could be good to start a database of locations for a network of trusted Urbex folk.


----------



## Headflux (Jul 2, 2012)

WarlockUK said:


> Pin Drop let's you share locations with other users; could be good to start a database of locations for a network of trusted Urbex folk.



Hmm I thought about this, but in the wrong hands this info could turn nasty. I just use my pins for personal use at the momment.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine is called the 'silent mode' I think it comes free with all makes of phone.

No need to use a phone on exploring other than for emergencies really.


----------



## megaangelic (Jul 3, 2012)

It's funny you should mention it, because just before I logged on here today I was thinking it would be so useful if this site had an app. 

There is an app for the iPhone, it's called Abandoned. However... It only lets you post places in the US as it relies on a zip code. For US residents, it's great, you can upload pictures, and info, and there is mapping to, obviously if you don't want to give away the location, you just aim it towards the middle of the nearest town, or just somewhere else, but I often have a browse through it, they have some really interesting and MASSIVE places out there!

The Baker Hotel is my favourite!


----------



## megaangelic (Jul 3, 2012)

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/abandoned/id328934720?mt=8


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I think an open app detailing where to find places is a bad plan; using something to pin a spot that's not really near the actual spot seems pointless as well.

I like using Pin Drop as its a good way to accurately pinpoint and documemt my Urbex finds on my phone and these can be shared privately with other users so if; for example people wanted to share their knowledge of where places are (with details) with other trusted parties they could do so.

It's the private bit that I like as so many places are being destroyed by stupid little scrat-ends that an open app is a total nightmare in the wrong hands.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2012)

WarlockUK said:


> I think an open app detailing where to find places is a bad plan; using something to pin a spot that's not really near the actual spot seems pointless as well.
> 
> I like using Pin Drop as its a good way to accurately pinpoint and documemt my Urbex finds on my phone and these can be shared privately with other users so if; for example people wanted to share their knowledge of where places are (with details) with other trusted parties they could do so.
> 
> It's the private bit that I like as so many places are being destroyed by stupid little scrat-ends that an open app is a total nightmare in the wrong hands.



I couldn't agree more. There is absolutely no need to make it easy for the entire planet to find these places and do whatever they want with them.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 3, 2012)

how about just using your eyes and ears and getting out and about rather than an app on a phone


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 3, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> how about just using your eyes and ears and getting out and about rather than an app on a phone



I am out and about; that's the point - I'm not just staring at Google maps on my computer, I'm looking around and dropping pins on my phone with leads, places and taking pictures and notes which I can look up later and get my phone to tell me how to get back to exactly where I was at that given time.

I've only been doing this a week but have been out and about a lot of that time checking out places for potential exploration (and am already realising that this is going to take over my life rather quickly).

We all have our ways of exploration, these no reason that an app can't be used to streamline or enhance that.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2012)

WarlockUK said:


> these no reason that an app can't be used to streamline or enhance that.



By making a publicly available app you are essentially making a freely available catalogue of places to rob, trash and burn with built in directions and GPS to guide you there, that is the reason it is a bad idea. You may have good intentions, but you have no idea or control over the intentions of those who may use it.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Hmm I thought about this, but in the wrong hands this info could turn nasty..



Agreed!!!

Is this pin drop app for the iPhone then? I must investigate. I'm also intrigued by the comment that you drop pins at home and they appear on your iP{hone. How the hell do you make that happen???


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 3, 2012)

krela said:


> By making a publicly available app you are essentially making a freely available catalogue of places to rob, trash and burn with built in directions and GPS to guide you there, that is the reason it is a bad idea. You may have good intentions, but you have no idea or control over the intentions of those who may use it.



It's not publicly available at all, the Pin Drop app is a personal GPS tool that allows you to catalogue places - this information is private and held only on your phone, you can choose to privately share some or all of your tagged places with other users by adding their email address (to allow access to) to tags of your choosing, only they can then view these places.

I agree that an open app is a stupid idea and the one available in the US should never be made available in the UK in my opinion and should be boycotted anyway as its a stupid idea and allows anyone to see interesting places to rob cry or destroy for the hell of it.

What I was saying that a locked down, private app that stores data that can be shared (optionally and still securely) is a great little tool to have.

I can run this app on my phone and so can a friend of mine, we both scout a few places when we have the time and share our finds with each other so that when we have time to explore we can meet at a location or do more research alone.

Or, trusted members of sites like this could use an app like this to create a massive database shared between them privately.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh sorry, I wasn't taking much notice of who was saying what. Yes pin drop does sound pretty good, I wonder if there's an android version?


----------



## Terry1987 (Jul 16, 2012)

Camera360 is good set to manual and just hold the button and it's takes quick shoots like a dslr


----------

